# [ WhoLockMe ] Find out which process is locking your file!



## [deXter] (Nov 23, 2004)

What is WhoLockMe ?

Have you ever bored by this Windows message : "Error Deleting File or Folder, ... There has been a sharing violation. The source or destination file may be in use.", when you try to delete, move or rename a file ?

*www.dr-hoiby.com/WhoLockMe/Message.gif

WhoLockMe is a little extension for your Explorer. It permits you to list all the process locking your selected file.

*www.dr-hoiby.com/WhoLockMe/SnapShot.gif

*www.dr-hoiby.com/WhoLockMe/SnapShot2.gif

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/dl/glb/dl_lg_dlnow.gif*Download this freeware (22 KB)*

Source: Dr Hoiby


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## swatkat (Nov 23, 2004)

I knew this one!
But is there any app which analyses the extensionless file and say which is the right app. for the file,i have HEARD that there is a website which does the samething online,but is there any software?


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, funny you should say that! Because a program called as *TrID*, which does just that, was released just yesterday!

_TrID is a utility designed to identify file types from their binary signatures. While there are similar utilities with hard coded rules, this has no such rules. Instead, it is extensible and can be trained to recognize new formats in a fast and automatic way. It uses an XML-based database of definitions which describe recurring patterns for supported file types. You can help creating new definitions. Just run the TrIDScan module against a number of files of a given type. The program will do the rest._

*fileforum.betanews.com/detail/1059234726/1


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 25, 2004)

u can do that manually too.....

renaming the folder 

lets create a new directory!
md hel  (enter new direcotry created)
ren hel alt+255 (renaming the folder to the ascii value 255 )
folder locked!! 
to unlock do the vice versa 
i.e. ren alt+255 hel

well this works on 98 and me only....

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## alib_i (Nov 25, 2004)

that's awesome man .... 
thnx dexy ...
i've been looking for something like this for a long time !!!


----------



## Prashray (Nov 25, 2004)

Good info m8.


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 25, 2004)

cooljeba said:
			
		

> u can do that manually too.....
> 
> renaming the folder
> 
> ...



lol.. no dude, you got me wrong! Thats not what this program is for- locked as in not locked from prying eyes, but locked from access because some process is using the file. For instance say due to some spyware or something you try to delete a file from the desktop, but you get an error message saying that file is in use; access denied, etc. This program can tell you which process is exactly using/locking the file.


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 25, 2004)

oops  :-S

thanks for the info dexy :-S
dat strarting message box confused me 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Deep (Nov 25, 2004)

oh great...
thanks for the info man...seems to be be very useful app

Deep


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 26, 2004)

Gr8 info* keep it up dexy!!!!!!


----------



## lovedeepchd_2004 (Dec 8, 2004)

*File Extensions*

There is a software named File Extension database,which contains file and domain extensions.
U can see the extension refers to what program??

*Camtech2000.net


----------



## alib_i (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: File Extensions*



			
				lovedeepchd_2004 said:
			
		

> There is a software named File Extension database,which contains file and domain extensions.
> U can see the extension refers to what program??
> 
> *Camtech2000.net



y is it that im not able to make sense out of most your posts lovedeep

the program is to know which application is locking a file ..
not to find which application is registered to which extension


----------



## vysakh (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks [deXter]
man u are a real real real real computer geeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 8, 2004)

well, i downloaded now! 
and it is a good program. tnx for sharing dexy!


----------

